# Ragged Feb 18, 2016



## Abubob (Feb 18, 2016)

Area: Ragged Mtn Resort
Date: Feb 18, 2016
Conditions: Edgable hardpack and fast

S'fun. That's all that needs to be said.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

As much as I like Showboat it was a good decision to give up on the trail this season...

Exhibition looks nice.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice report.  I'd much rather see Ragged blow snow on additional trails even if it means Showboat doesn't open.  That trail requires so much snow I'm not sure it's worth it if it compromises other possibilities.

Ragged has very good coverage on their snowmaking routes now across both peaks.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 19, 2016)

How was Exhibition Glades?  Was surprised to see it as open on the trail report the last few days...


----------



## Abubob (Feb 19, 2016)

Rushski said:


> How was Exhibition Glades?  Was surprised to see it as open on the trail report the last few days...


There was coverage but not soft at all. I mean to say that while they may have gotten 4 inches on Tuesday, they also got an inch of rain Tuesday night which then froze pretty solid afterward. It looked pretty sweet from the chair but it was just porcelain. Hard as nails. Set concrete. Frozen solid. Like a bad bobsled run.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 19, 2016)

Was there on Monday, Presidents Day.    It was pretty much as described.   Limited terrain and what was available was hard and fast.   The most surprising thing was how dead it was on President Day Monday.    We skied onto the 6 Pack and the Spear mtn lift all afternoon.  

Random pic of the top of Showboat from Monday.    Looks a lot better from this angle, eh?


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Was there on Monday, Presidents Day.    It was pretty much as described.   Limited terrain and what was available was hard and fast.   The most surprising thing was how dead it was on President Day Monday.    We skied onto the 6 Pack and the Spear mtn lift all afternoon.
> 
> Random pic of the top of Showboat from Monday.    Looks a lot better from this angle, eh?View attachment 19122



Why is this a surprise? Dead by Ragged standards? Or dead by New England on a holiday standards? Ragged and many other NH mountains are regularly quiet even on holidays.


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Ragged and many other NH mountains are regularly quiet even on holidays.



Have to disagree on this one...can name at least a few places I'd avoid during holiday week.  Agree that Ragged is less busy but it was certainly not quiet when we went.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Why is this a surprise? Dead by Ragged standards? Or dead by New England on a holiday standards? Ragged and many other NH mountains are regularly quiet even on holidays.



"Dead" by any standard you want to apply.    "As compared to previous Presidents Days when I've skied Ragged" = yes, dead.    "Given that there wasn't a single kid in school or in college anywhere in New England, that all federal, state, municipal workers, and some others were off, and that the entire state of MA started vacation week" = yes, dead.       

It was dead.   Sad to see.   I know that areas like Ragged really need those holiday days to be good, it wasn't.


----------



## Jully (Feb 21, 2016)

hammer said:


> As much as I like Showboat it was a good decision to give up on the trail this season...
> 
> Exhibition looks nice.



I wonder if they will change how they make snow on that trail after this year. It is so wildly inefficient.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 22, 2016)

Jully said:


> I wonder if they will change how they make snow on that trail after this year. It is so wildly inefficient.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 22, 2016)

Jully said:


> I wonder if they will change how they make snow on that trail after this year. It is so wildly inefficient.




Someone i rode the lift with last weekend was having a good laugh at Ragged's expense regarding how they have spent so much money on the new lift and condos but forgot about snow making. 
He said, (and I have no way of validating this claim) they ran out of water and switched to the town's water supply but had been cut off by the town which is why their snow making efforts have been so poor this season.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 22, 2016)

soulseller said:


> Someone i rode the lift with last weekend was having a good laugh at Ragged's expense regarding how they have spent so much money on the new lift and condos but forgot about snow making.
> He said, (and I have no way of validating this claim) they ran out of water and switched to the town's water supply but had been cut off by the town which is why their snow making efforts have been so poor this season.



I heard something similar on Saturday. That they cut off snowmaking due to a lack of water. How is this even possible with all the rain?!?

This could be why they cut the new trails but have yet to build a lift or snowmaking for their expansion.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 22, 2016)

soulseller said:


> Someone i rode the lift with last weekend was having a good laugh at Ragged's expense regarding how they have spent so much money on the new lift and condos but forgot about snow making.


I don't think this is an accurate or fair statement. Flying Yankee and Showboat are lined with computer controlled snow guns. They've spent a lot of time and money working to bring water up from the bog - legally. Something else is at work here.



> He said, (and I have no way of validating this claim) they ran out of water and switched to the town's water supply but had been cut off by the town which is why their snow making efforts have been so poor this season.


This seems like an outlandish statement. I wouldn't believe it without verification.


----------

